# Yo.



## square root (Jul 22, 2008)

I really don't like these things. Just sayin'. My shyness seems to transfer over a keyboard. Just the mention of an introduction and I'm looking for something to hide behind.

Call me whatever you want to, really (I'm all for nicknames!). I write poetry almost exclusively, though I'm in a bit of a shlump with writing in general unless it's an essay. Hopefully a bit of a scenery change will be able to fix that. I am really just talking about nonsense until this gets a little length on it. Insomnia kills.

It has taken me an hour to write this. Now that it can no longer be called short, "Hello." (Meaning good night.)


----------



## Industrial (Jul 22, 2008)

haha if that took a hour to write god help you.


----------



## terrib (Jul 22, 2008)

you're funny square root...that was cute....welcome, girl


----------



## Sam (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, square root.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 22, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to WF, rooty.  (Hey, you did say you were all for nicknames. )


----------



## square root (Jul 22, 2008)

Industrial said:


> haha if that took a hour to write god help you.


I think I need all the help I can get, haha.



terrib said:


> you're funny square root...that was cute....welcome, girl


I try? Thank you.



Sam Winchester said:


> Welcome to the forum, square root.


Thank you.



Tiamat10 said:


> Howdy and welcome to WF, rooty.  (Hey, you did say you were all for nicknames. )


Yeah, I am, and that's a new one! Thank you.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey there rooty and welcome


----------



## JHB (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello Square, and welcome!


----------



## square root (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks folks.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Konnichiwa. Welcome.


----------



## square root (Aug 3, 2008)

Douitashimashite.


Also, thank you for reminding me for how incredibly screwed I am when school starts. I think I remember the kanji for kuda, haha, chichi, and maybe the days of the week. _Crap._


----------

